# OT: Do they call "Carrying" or "Palming" anymore?



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

So I'm watching the Detroit/Cleveland game, and chauncey billups turns the ball completely over EVERYTIME he dribbles it. Even when right in fromnt of the refs. I'm not talking about BORDERLINE palming...I'm talking about his hand being COMPLETELY UNDER THE BASKETBALL. 

They never call it.

They need to abolish the rule since the NEVER call it.

f I were allowed to dribble like that, I could be an ALL-Star, right now.......

Not really, but you know what I mean...


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Blame MJ, he got away with palming more then anyone I've ever seen....


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> So I'm watching the Detroit/Cleveland game, and chauncey billups turns the ball completely over EVERYTIME he dribbles it. Even when right in fromnt of the refs. I'm not talking about BORDERLINE palming...I'm talking about his hand being COMPLETELY UNDER THE BASKETBALL.
> 
> They never call it.
> 
> ...


I agree, but it's even getting the same in college, it's like they unofficially changed the rules and didn't tell anyone.

If you notice, Gordon does the same thing as well.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> I'm talking about his hand being COMPLETELY UNDER THE BASKETBALL.


ive never heard of that,you learn something new everyday.anyone have a pic of someone doing this?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

happens all the time.... and ya lol i noticed teh same thing last nite when i watched gordon playing... totally palming the ball


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I agree, but it's even getting the same in college, it's like they unofficially changed the rules and didn't tell anyone.
> 
> If you notice, Gordon does the same thing as well.


Yes he does. He also "WALKS" a WHOLE LOT before he takes a dribble after receiving a pass.



Jim Ian said:


> Blame MJ, he got away with palming more then anyone I've ever seen....


I'm not so sure about that, though he DID get away with it quite a bit. AI really has taken palming to a new level and chauncy billups is just ridiculous. 

I mean, why have rules if you aren't going to enforce them??

**It should be noted that my problem isn't with the players that take advantage of the lax officiating. I'd do the EXACT SAME THING, were I playing. My problme is with the officiating and the officials themselves.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> Yes he does. He also "WALKS" a WHOLE LOT before he takes a dribble after receiving a pass.


I noticed that too, glad someone else did. Thought maybe I was going crazy.

He like catches, steps, then realizes he needs to dribble.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

All 3 members of our small guard trio take a step or a few steps before they dribble when receiving the ball. Chris Duhon is by far the worst at that imo.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

KHinrich12 said:


> I noticed that too, glad someone else did. Thought maybe I was going crazy.
> 
> He like catches, steps, then realizes he needs to dribble.


That is EXACLTY what it looks like. :biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> All 3 members of our small guard trio take a step or a few steps before they dribble when receiving the ball. Chris Duhon is by far the worst at that imo.


Yep. But as I alluded to earlier, if the refs don't call it, I guess then that makes him the BEST at it.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

NBA officials seem to be only calling the blatantly obvious ones. To be honest, I think most every NBA player carries, double dribbles and travels (remember the pivot foot? There are some travels with too many steps noticed but the pivot foot seems to be disregarded) There are certain players (Chauncey Billups, Rip Hamilton, Kobe Bryant, Lebron James) that seem to do it more. So if the officials started calling these we'd see more turnovers to start off with. But I bet it would teach the players to use proper basketball skills. If they were to start, start it next year pre-season. Otherwise the playoffs could be horrendous.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I've moaned about this for a long time. No, palming and carrying happens all the time and it is virtually never called. If they actually called palming and carrying, many of the crossover moves would be much less sikkkkk.

They don't call travelling either. The examples above are good ones, but how many times is an above the rim ESPN highlight breakaway jam preceeded by a guy tucking the ball like a halfback and taking about ten steps before making the leap? Far too often.

Entertaining? Yes. But honestly, I'd rather see the rules enforced.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

It seems like every year there palming/carrying is a point of emphasis for the officials coming into the season. They make some palming calls early in the season then slack off as the season goes on. Kirk got nailed a few times earlier in the year for this, if I recall correctly.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

sloth said:


> All 3 members of our small guard trio take a step or a few steps before they dribble when receiving the ball. Chris Duhon is by far the worst at that imo.


Duhon drives me crazy with that stuff. I guess the refs don't call it because it's not giving him any kind of advantage, but watch Duhon when he receives an inbounds pass around the half-court area, for example. He'll take like four little steps before starting his dribble, and that's not an exaggeration. 

I don't want to go back to the days of Bob Cousy-esque dribbling by slapping the top of the ball, but when you have a bunch of players whose go-to move involves palming the ball, that's not good either. It's like that sweeping running hook that Patrick Ewing used to take -- it was a travel each and every time.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I don't want to go back to the days of Bob Cousy-esque dribbling by slapping the top of the ball, but when you have a bunch of players whose go-to move involves palming the ball, that's not good either. It's like that sweeping running hook that Patrick Ewing used to take -- it was a travel each and every time.



A couple of things. I have a buddy who used to have one hell of a running Bob Cousy-esque hook shot in the lane. We nicknamed him "Cousy". 

I wish Tyson could develop a sweeping running hook while crossing the lane. Although he might trip and fall down. Rasheed has a similar move I've seen him use while going across the lane. His move isn't as much a blatant travel as Ewing's move. On a side note, has there ever been an NBA player who perspired as much as Ewing? My cousin had the pleasure of being one of those kids who runs onto the court before free throws and mops sweat during a Bulls-Knicks game.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> It's like that sweeping running hook that Patrick Ewing used to take -- it was a travel each and every time.


I hope your not refering to my all-time favorite driveway move, the "Georgetown Shuffle"??? That move under the basket is my bread and butter... Without the shuffle.... guh... I shiver at the thought. :curse:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I've moaned about this for a long time. No, palming and carrying happens all the time and it is virtually never called. If they actually called palming and carrying, many of the crossover moves would be much less sikkkkk.
> 
> They don't call travelling either. *The examples above are good ones, but how many times is an above the rim ESPN highlight breakaway jam preceeded by a guy tucking the ball like a halfback and taking about ten steps before making the leap? Far too often.*



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 



> Entertaining? Yes. But honestly, I'd rather see the rules enforced.


LOL! I agree with this. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

dkg1 said:


> It seems like every year there palming/carrying is a point of emphasis for the officials coming into the season. They make some palming calls early in the season then slack off as the season goes on. Kirk got nailed a few times earlier in the year for this, if I recall correctly.


I noticed that as well.... :clown:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Duhon drives me crazy with that stuff. I guess the refs don't call it because it's not giving him any kind of advantage, but watch Duhon when he receives an inbounds pass around the half-court area, for example. He'll take like four little steps before starting his dribble, and that's not an exaggeration.
> 
> I don't want to go back to the days of Bob Cousy-esque dribbling by slapping the top of the ball, but when you have a bunch of players whose go-to move involves palming the ball, that's not good either. It's like that sweeping running hook that Patrick Ewing used to take -- it was a travel each and every time.



*YES IT WAS....EVERY SINGLE TIME!!!!* :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------

